# show us your coffe table enclosures



## bulionz (Apr 6, 2009)

havnt seen many and sore 1 last night and just want to see wat others have created


----------



## bulionz (Apr 6, 2009)

bump


----------



## EscapeArtist (Apr 6, 2009)

Shall I get the ball rolling?












Peace!


----------



## sweetangel (Apr 6, 2009)

very nice.


----------



## Lewy (Apr 6, 2009)

I feel sorry for the snakes in these coffee tables, They arnt meant to be in a coffee table 

People should think about the well being of the animal over trying to be fashionable

Lewy


----------



## TahneeMaree (Apr 6, 2009)

Lewy said:


> I feel sorry for the snakes in these coffee tables, They arnt meant to be in a coffee table
> 
> People should think about the well being of the animal over trying to be fashionable
> 
> Lewy


 
No-one said that there had to be snakes kept in them...
you could keep small lizards, scorpions, spiders... even hermit crabs for example. I'm sure there's a few others you could keep in an enclosure like that...


----------



## EscapeArtist (Apr 6, 2009)

What's the difference between a table enclosure and a standard enclosure? Bit more glass? I don't bang on mine with anything. Maybe a little more traffic? No different to an enclosure in a hallway or backroom. Aren't snake racks cruel? How much room does a blue tongue need?


----------



## chrisso81 (Apr 6, 2009)

Sorry Lewy, but if ya wanna get technical snakes aren't supposed to be in wooden boxes in our herp rooms either. Looks to be a blue tongue in the clear one if I'm not mistaken?


----------



## TahneeMaree (Apr 6, 2009)

that's what I thought I saw, was waiting for someone else to point it out incase I was mistaken... lol


----------



## celticskull (Apr 6, 2009)

i have a wood coffee table that is kinda like the black one in ecapeartist,s second pic that needs to have the top glass replaced if someone wants it thay can have it 
needs a clean up ect but it would make a great setup 
would need to be picked up by next week from carlimgford sydney or its gone on the tip as im moving house


but im will lewy not a good idea in the lounge room


----------



## EscapeArtist (Apr 6, 2009)

In my top one I had an IJCP, I had heat pads at one end and thermostat and thermometer built in. It held humidity well and there was no need for uv lights as she's nocturnal. Temps were great in there and so were the conditions.

The table below, I have a blue tongue in there, It has uv lights, room for a heat pad. Thermos, timers, it no doubt will hold humidty well too. Also it has a box for ceramic heat emitter or basking light for those critters that need it.

I've seen a lot more careless enclosures housing all kinds of reptiles. But thanks for your concern.


----------



## Lewy (Apr 6, 2009)

Reptile's are going to be naturally frightened of things above them so on a coffee table they would constantly have cups and plates and stuff being put on top in witch will constantly stress the animals out 

This is my opinion and Ill stick by it


----------



## EscapeArtist (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah that's fine. Mine's a show piece, not a dinner table. Nothing goes on it. Nothing will.


----------



## celticskull (Apr 6, 2009)

my spelling sucks but its in carlingford not carlimford
sorry


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Apr 6, 2009)

heres mine i made for my pair of childrens pythons


----------



## taylor111 (Apr 6, 2009)

EscapeArtist said:


> Shall I get the ball rolling?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that first one looks amazing


----------



## bulionz (Apr 8, 2009)

yer great job


----------



## Emmalicious (Apr 9, 2009)

Ohhh they are awesome! I love them!


----------



## Renagade (Apr 9, 2009)

My girlfend made this coffee table when she was 16, it is beautiful. as you can see from the pic, it has a scaled model train set in it. (minor issue no 1) the biggest issue we have with it is the it has always lived at my outlaws place, and is one of the main features ot THEIR house. So much for my idea of converting it into a death adder enclosure... what do you think? BTW their is a 1/2 inch glass to that sits flush inside the top tha is obviously not in the pic. 
REN


----------



## bulionz (Apr 9, 2009)

wow renegade thats awesomee ur girlfriends got skills


----------



## Renagade (Apr 11, 2009)

thanks.
bump


----------



## BlindSnake (Apr 11, 2009)

Renagade,
Maybe,(wink wink) Godzilla could appear one day and destroy tommas the tank and his little friends. Then the table could be ALL YOURS!!! HA! HA! HA!..


----------

